# Solved: RGB error, No Signal.



## Willburr (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi, recently i have been having an error come up on my computer when I try to play any kind of installed computer game (the kind that come on disks, not downloaded online). I start up the game, and whenever I get into the actual gameplay, the monitor has either begun to blink white, or shut off alltogether, upon trying to turn it back on, it displays a "RGB No Signal" error.

I have tried to do a little research on the problem, however I cannot find a straight forward answer. I've read that it could be anything from my wires not being in tight enough (which I have tried) to my graphics card could very well be fried. If anyone has any infromation on why this is happining or how it could be solved, I would be very thankfull.

Windows XP 
Gateway tower model FX510
Gateway monitor model 2100
Intell core2 duo


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

All that means is that your computer is not outputting a recognizable signal to your monitor. This may be due to DirectX issues (try updating DirectX) or resolution problems. You may also need to turn down hardware acceleration.


----------



## Willburr (Jan 18, 2010)

Alright, thats actually the best help i've heard or found on the internet thus far. So to update DirectX, I would just follow the link and update? For the resolution problem, I would just try to change the monitor settings? And finnally I would follow the instructions in the second link to slow down my hardware? I'm sorry i'm asking so many questions, I just want to be sure about what i'm doing, and not make things any worse.


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

First, I would make sure you are running the latest version of DirectX. If not, update.

Then: start, run, "dxdiag" (without quotes). Make sure it doesn't fail any tests. If it does, move on. If it doesn't, try running the game again, and if it doesn't work, move on.

Then, make sure you have the latest video drivers (from the manufacturer's website) for your video card. These may not be WHQL certified, but so long as they match your model and you're getting them from the manufacturer, you should be fine.

Then try running dxdiag again. If you pass and the game still won't work, try lowering hardware acceleration:


Click on *Start* and then *Control Panel*.
Click on the *Appearance and Themes* link. 
*Note:* If you're viewing the _Classic View_ of Control Panel, double-click on the *Display* icon and skip to Step 4.
Under the _or pick a Control Panel icon_ section, click on the *Display* link.
In the _Display Properties_ window, click on the *Settings* tab.
When viewing the _Settings_ tab, click on the *Advanced* button at the bottom of the window, directly above the _Apply_ button.
In the window that displays, click on the *Troubleshoot* tab.
In the _Hardware acceleration_ area, move the *Hardware acceleration:* slider to the left. 
I recommend moving the slider two positions to the left and then testing to see if this resolves your problem. If your problem persists, step through this guide again and lower the acceleration even more.
Click the *OK* button.
Click the *OK* button again on the _Display Properties_ window.
*Note:* You may be prompted to reboot your computer. If you are, go ahead and restart your PC.
Test for the error or malfunction again to see if lowering the hardware acceleration on your video card resolved your issue.
If that doesn't work (but you passed the tests on dxdiag), post which exact games you are having trouble with and the specs from the "system" tab of the diagnostic window.

If you still fail, post what test it failed and the specs from the "system" tab of the diagnostic window.


----------



## Willburr (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm to the point of finding drivers for my video card, I have a ATI radeon x1900 crossfire drive. The manufacturer's website did not seem to have any new drivers, at least that I could see. However, I found a site called Driver Wizard, that is saying it can update the card for me. Is this a trustable website?


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

I do not recommend using third party sites or programs in general, as there are many people who use the lure of an easy fix to propagate spam and malware.

It seems the hardware is "old" (by their standards), and if this page (check the bottom) cannot provide a newer driver, it is my opinion that you should leave it as it is.
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English

Try downloading and installing, just to make sure you're running whatever they've got as the latest.

Unfortunately, your hardware might not support the graphics engines the games you are trying to run are using. Let's hope this is not the case.


----------



## Willburr (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, I added a more recent version, and all of the tests check out, i slowed down the speed too. But that made the game just as inoperable as it was before, almost impossible to play. Thank you very much for all the help, but it looks like my card can simply not support the game, I checked the systems the game could be used on, mine was not listed.

Is it possible to buy a new card and install it into the computer?


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

That depends on your motherboard. You may be able to, if you have a PCI-E 16x (or if older, AGP) slot.


----------



## Willburr (Jan 18, 2010)

Is there a way to check if I do have the slot without taking apart my tower?


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

Will the game work without reducing hardware acceleration? Test it out by increasing the slider by one, running the game, until it doesn't work, and then go back down 1.

All you have to do is take the cover off. 

Turn it off and then unplug it, and if there's screws holding it on, unscrew the screws. They'll be in the back. If there's no screw that seem to be holding it in place, there may be release sliders (Dell does this a lot) at the top and bottom, on the back, or on the side. Then you should be able to see the motherboard well enough to determine if one of these is there. It may seem scary, but trust me, it is no big deal. Just don't touch anything inside or jab at it with metal objects, and you'll be fine.


----------



## JustinPS (Oct 28, 2009)

If you go to your Control Panel, and then go to Device Manager (or right-click My Computer, go to Properties, then Device Manager), and expand your Display Adapters tab. Right-click your Radeon card and click Properties, then see what is listed next to "Location" on the first tab.

If it's AGP, then you have an AGP card. If it's PCI, you have a PCI-Express, although I don't know how to tell if yours is x16 or an older, slower version.


----------



## Willburr (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, based on justin's intructions, i've found I have a PCI slot 11, but i'll go ahead and open her up to check what the actual slot is. And by the slider you mean the intructions you gave me reguarding the speed of my animations?


----------



## Willburr (Jan 18, 2010)

Alright, I took a look inside, I think i do have the slot, but everything seems to have a card inside of it.


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

If one of the cards is in a slot that looks like either of the ones posted, that is your graphics card. It most likely has a small fan on it (although some cards do not have anything other than a heatsink).

That's the one you'll want to replace. It may say on the card (after you take it out, it is much easier to read!) whether it is PCI-E or AGP.


----------



## Willburr (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I need to take it out, but yes I saw the graphics card, it was red with an interesting picture of some lady on it. But it would be possible to replace?


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes.

Long(er) answer:
You'll need to determine what kind of card it is before deciding to purchase a new one, so you'll be able to make an educated decision on how much money you want to spend and what kind of card you'll have to buy.

It is DEFINATELY replaceable.

2 things to remember when replacing components in the case:
Always turn the computer off and unplug it.
If possible, use a static wrist strap while touching components (if not possible, make sure some part of your skin is touching the metal of the case (an unsleeved arm will do just fine)).


----------



## Willburr (Jan 18, 2010)

Why do I need to be touching the metal? 
And cool, i'm going to purchase a new one, all I need are the specs from the computer which need to be compatable with the new chip right?


----------



## Bryan_Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

You need to be touching the metal so that any static electrical buildup will be discharged through the casing instead of the circuitry you are handling. It is basically to prevent accidental frying. 

For the new one, you probably only need to know if it is AGP or PCI-E, however, it may be smart to take down your processor speed and ram to get some advice (from another customer there, NOT a salesperson!) when you are shopping (usually in electronics stores, salespeople who know little will pretend they know a lot in order to sell you whatever gets them the most commission or pat on the back from upper management. See if you can find a customer who is quickly scanning the sides/backs of boxes. These are the ones that usually know what they are looking for and checking specifics, which mean they've done their homework.)

If you've got any HUMBLE computer guru friends or family, now is the time to ask them for help.


----------



## Willburr (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok, sounds great, I have a buddy who can help me out with what to buy. Thank you so much for the help. I'd ask if theres anything I could do in return, but you seem to be three brains ahead of me on all this computer stuff. Thanks again for the help.


----------

